# Potty training help at 16 weeks....



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ok, so I have been digging through the threads, but can't seem to find the right ones that answer my questions...I feel like such an idiot, but what exactly is "back to the basics" involve???

Marley is 16 weeks tomorrow and since we got him (at 8 1/2 weeks), we've been taking him out every hour religiously and he pees and poops out there just fine. At night time he is in his crate right next to me and now sleeps happily through the night. 

BUT...wait just a little too long and 1 1/2 hours has passed, turn your head for a second and &$(&@%[email protected] there is the puddle. 

A couple of times he actually stood silently before the door to the deck and once he peed there (Yeah!), but more often than not, he'll just pick a random spot. It doesn't happen very often, since we typically do take him out before that, but still often enough....

Our house is fairly open and I go up and down a lot between the living room/kitchen downstairs and the office upstairs, so if I just run downstairs when he is sleeping to get something, I don't want to wake him up, drag him with me and then bring him up again...but that's just another time for him to piddle.

Since all the books talk about crate training being critical to potty training, I tried the plastic crate during the day (the same one he sleeps in at night), but he totally freaks out in it if I stick him in there during the day and will not stop scratching and barking until he gets out (and I tried for over 1/2 hour while I was there in the room next door - he was sounding hoarse by them time I let him out) 

HELP.....if you know any threads that deal with this stage, maybe post the link to them...I'll take any advice...

I just feel that at this age, we need to start going to phase 2 of the potty training, I just don't think I can take him outside every hour for the rest of all days...

Alexa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Alexa, do you have pee pads readily available? I know there are people here who would disagree but I think that first potty training and then housebreaking worked really well for me. I live in an apartment and I have two pee pads in different areas. Kubrick has yet to have an accident (pee or poop outside of the pad) in well over a month (he's almost 5mo now). Once he was completely reliable in the house with the pads, we started transitioning him outside... no more praise for going on the pad but TONS of praise for going when we're out and about. It's worked for us, but then again, I live in an apartment.

As far as crate training, I think it was invaluable with teaching Kubrick. I do think that although 30 minutes of crying can be REALLY hard to take, you are not waiting long enough... do you make sure that he is not crying when you take him out? He needs to be completely silent otherwise he will learn that crying means he will be taken out and he won't stop doing it. The best way I found to acclimate Kubrick to the crate was to leave him in for a period of time until he was silent for around a minute then take him out and praise him LOTS for being a good quiet boy. With time, you can leave him in longer and longer and he should quiet down. Also, give him a really good treat the moment he goes into the crate... something he really loves that he only gets at that time. It can help. Have you tried feeding him in the crate? That also helps give the dog a good association with the crate (feed him in there with the door open and over time close the door but don't lock it and then lock it gradually so he can get used to being confined in there while eating). I can tell you that the first time we used an expen with Kubrick he cried non stop for well over an hour, so that's normal, at least for me.

In case you still don't want to get him crate trained you need him next to you all the time. That means tethering him to you using a 6' leash so that he is always around you and you can see when he will have an accident before he does.

I hope that helps you out a little bit and I'm sure others here have more options for you. Good luck and hang in there!!! He will get the hang of it sooner or later.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Alexa, back to basics means not turning your head for a minute--- I have found taking out (or to a pee pad) regularly is great with a command (do your biz) and with a reward---good boy! and treat! But I saw greater comprehension from actually correcting my boys when I caught them in the act. you see the squat, you run and say NO! startle them and pick them up and immediately take them to the right spot and say your command. Even if they are empty if they assume the position-- Good Boy, Good Boy, treat, Good boy. They will begin to learn that Carpet is scary-- out doors is gooood! At 4 months, both cash and jasper had a little bit of a relapse-- -the good think is they are older and I think understand more. And when you can't watch maybe an x-pen or closing off the kitchen maybe with a pee pad. I have found that once trained they prefer to go out- but in an emergency will use the pad. good luck


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It gets so frustrating, I know. Shelby can go a whole week with no acccidents. She will be in a sound sleep, then jump up and run to the pee pad and go. Other times, she will get up and just squat. I know they have little bladders, but she doesn't even drink that much water. Plus, I am not with her part of the day, and I have a feeling that my Mom is not as vigilant as I am. 

She holds it through the night, and first thing in the morning she goes outside. When we go for out walks, she will poop without question. It is the pee that is a problem. The other day, she used the pee pad that is in the holder. Well, she walked onto it, but I guess she needs more room to turn around, because she peed off of it onto the floor. I didn't correct her, because she really thought she did a good thing.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I really like using an x-pen. We use that when we know we can not keep an eye on her. She wines for a few then realizes that we are there and sleeps. I find that Jillee usually goes in the same spot so I always check it every now and then. It does get easier trust me!!!! She will be six months old next month and does pretty good. Knock on wood!!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry--I had a whole typed out page,but it wouldn't post it!:brick:
I got Quincy at this age(16wks.).He would sneak and piddle on the edge of a rug etc.Stinker!Watch him like a hawk----if your eyes are not on him all the time,put him in the crate.Do not give in to whimpers,scratching etc.That teaches him what he needs to do to get out--that's all.:nono:Marley should be extending his time between potties---if he can go all nite in a crate---he can be extended to every 2 hrs.etc.with the help of a crate or ex-pen.I never had an ex-pen---just a crate.Be strong---if he bothers you with whining,whimpering etc.step outside of hearing range.It is "tough love" but it is so worth it in the end!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci can hold it til about 6 am. The weekdays aren't a problem because I'm up at the butcrack of dawn, 5ish...but the weekends I want to sleep in and will tell her to go potty on her pad.

I just need to be more vigilent about putting one out!!!!! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

One of my problems is that everybody and every bood tells me to do something different, my head is buzzing....

And in the books it always talks about taking the young pups under 16 weeks out every hour and after every play and after every meal etc. and then nothing much after that....like some magic suddenly happens at that age???

The expen worked well for us during dinner time and when we are around the kitchen and can't watch him closely but are in the room. I haven't seen him pee in there for a long time when we are home, only when we have to leave him for several hours. Now that that option is under review (see the other thread).

I think I'll ask also my puppy class instructor for a private session finally...there are other issues that I have had questions about, but just never got around to making an appointment. 

Alexa


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I take Gryff out every 2 - 2-1/2 hours. We started to expand the time slowly between sessions, but he was having accidents, so we went back to 2+ hours. We will again slowly increase the time between pottys. My thinking is that if you take him out every hour, he won't learn how to hold it. He will always expect you to take him out. I don't use the crate. He was fine in it at night, but since I'm home all day, I didn't feel the need to keep him cooped up in it all the time. Now he's in our bed at night so we really don't need the crate in the house at all...except he likes it. Sometimes he just goes in there because it's comfy for him.

Every book I've read relies on crate training or pee pads for housetraining. I haven't found one book that tells you how to do it another way. I guess we are just winging it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hang in there Alexa,
It took my first puppy until she was about 7 months old to be totally reliable in the house. The second one took less time but still took several months.
Make SURE you get all the odor out of wherever he has peed by using Nature's Miracle or similar product. If he can smell it (even if you can't) he'll go there again.
This is one of those cases where you think he'll never get it and one day it will dawn on you that he hasn't had an accident in awhile and he's finally got it!

Susan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There are so many threads talking about potty training - maybe Kimberly can help you line them up she is great at that . I do not have a clue ..
i will only make one comment .. it sonds like your crate is too small and a lot of dogs freak in those plastic travel crates . What they mean by a crate - is the bigger wire crates .. They come in different sizes and they give the dog the option to be in the same room but to see you ..
You have to either start with a small one or use a larger one with a divider .. 
I used pee pee pads with Cosmo and it worked well . I also used a play pen instead of an X Pen .. 
The one thing they mean about going back to basics is to keep them confined to a managable space . Your dog is is still very young . Be consistent and try not to show your frustration it does make a difference .
Acknowledge the mistake and then move on .. Lots of times it was my fault and I finally realized that ..
Every dog is different - Cosmo was much harder than Asta .. Just like kids - thay are not all the same and each marches to their own drummmer ..


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am not even that frustrated YET, I was fully expecting this to take some time...I just feel confused and am not sure if I am doing things wrong without knowing it....

And thank you for confirming that all the books present the crate as the one and only option and that just hasn't worked for me so well.

The plastic crate we have is the intermediate size by Petmate which is recommended for pets up to 13.5" full grown, so plenty big. But I do think he feels confined in there, so hopefully the wire crate will be better. 

The thought does occur to me that I am not teaching him to hold it longer....maybe I should purposely go past the hour now and then start watching....he is pretty clear in his signals when it comes to poop, the whole circle dance and all, but he barely squats when he pees...by the time you are sure what he is doing he's done......

Maybe he just wants to use our toilet as he seems to like the TP..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH my Alexa, those pics are too cute. They would be perfect to frame & hang in your own bathroom!!!! I know your frustration but I can promise you that it does get better with time. With three, I learned that they all learn and grow and different rates and each one "grew up" at different times where I finally felt it was safe to leave them out. Just keep looking for the signals, and take out regularly. The "potty party" was one of the best training tools for me.
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Alexa, I hear your frustration-- There are so many different methods-- I think people are sharing what worked for them. The one thing that is the same in all these methods if that if you can be vigilant for one long weekend and do what ever method you are using meticualously you will have a really good base to continue. Just to confuse you more i have also heard of success in tethering the pup to you so you are always with him. that way you can see if he is getting nervous. Good luck with your private lesson.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Alexa, those photos are amazing!!!!! they totally capture the Hav personality. 
Oh and if you do get reallly, really frustrated. I'm sure one of us could take him off your hands...LOL...he is just too cute.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

More great pix that should go in the calendar, Alexa, or coffee table book, if you will ! Those are just classic.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing everything right, Alexa, with Marley. Just be patient. I never used a crate during the day, but an ex-pen with a pee pad in it, and then one by the back door. And took him out constantly, with tons of praise. Don't worry, he will get it! It sounds like he is about 80% there. By six month, you'll be pleasantly surprised. ----no worries!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Alexa, what is your furbaby's name?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I used the leash method with Reece and it worked quite well. You just get a leash and attach it to your belt loop. I used it during times that I was cooking or doing laundry and couldn't keep a eye on him but I didn't want to crate him either. I also had a very large crate, that I got for my lab when she was a puppy. It became the puppy condo. Something like that might work for you since they can't jump out of it. I would use it at dinner time and when getting the kids ready in the morning.

I just love those pictures.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Alexa,

Another Washingtonian! Yeah!

Ya know, I think many of us have wondered if we're doing things correctly when it comes to potty training, then, all of a sudden you start to see results. The 3 "P's", Persistence, Patience & PeePads is working for me! From reading your threads it sounds like you're doing a great job, so hang in there!

My 2nd little guy (19 weeks) seems to go more often in small amounts, so he needs to go outside more often. He is not signaling me yet, but will go everytime I take him out.

As Missy said......I could take him off your hands.....he's a cutie pie! She's all the way on the East Coast, and I'm right here!ound:

What photo program do you use? I love the film strip!hoto:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments...I try to go with the motto of "don't get mad, get pictures" <g>. And I take LOTS of him..... And, yes, I think Marley's TP action will end up on the bathroom wall (or door....but not sure if my hubby will let me hammer a nail into the wooden door <g>)

Like the time my daughter (she was about 18 months) had climbed up on her changing table during nap time and poured the entire bottle of baby powder allover herself....I ran off to get the camera, not the cleaning supplies....

When we go outside, he pretty much potties for me on cue...I say "Go potty, Marley" and he'll squat down fairly quickly...and he sits there waiting for his praise. So he knows that going potty outside is a really, really good thing, I just don't think that it has sunk in yet that going potty inside isn't all that great.

Alexa


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Cindy, I use Photoshop for just about everything, so the collage type things are all built from scratch. I know that here are some programs out there that will do it for you, but I am just a creature of habit and like to stick with programs I know how to use...

I can't wait for another meet...one lady from the Cascade Havanese Club mentioned that there was going to be another meeting in October 21st, but I haven't seen any updates on the site yet...let me know if you hear something, ok? I'd love to get together with some other forum members sometime anyway...Marley LOVES other dogs and since noone around here has a fenced yard, he can never fully race around as much as he'd love to with them.

Alexa


----------

